# Recent training in Kentucky



## fubaseball (Mar 7, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/JYycfKvqKAc[/ame]

Here is from this past Saturday. We know the yoke is atleast 420lbs empty... But we believe it to be closer to 440-450... And on the stones, that's a 300lb stone smashed his finger between a 210lb stone haha


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad to see you brutha!!  Thanks for the video..


----------



## psych (Mar 7, 2014)

Dude how many pounds carry over to your lifts do you get from that awesome beard!!!


----------



## BigBob (Mar 7, 2014)

Fucking beast!


----------



## Big-John (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad to see ya on here brother.


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 7, 2014)

psych said:


> Dude how many pounds carry over to your lifts do you get from that awesome beard!!!




All of them! Haha thanks man! I'm trying to work on a epic beard... Work is hindering me though haha


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 7, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Fucking beast!




Thanks man! Finally feeling strong again!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 7, 2014)

You've came a long way the last few years I've followed ur progress on pm and now here great work brother


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 7, 2014)

You move some serious weight around fubb!

Need a better partner there though, can't have him stopping your progress like that over a finger, he's got 9 more


----------



## Sully (Mar 7, 2014)

Where in Kentucky was this at?


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 7, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> You've came a long way the last few years I've followed ur progress on pm and now here great work brother



Thanks man!!! I really appreciate that! It's been a long tough battle haha



AnaSCI said:


> You move some serious weight around fubb!
> 
> Need a better partner there though, can't have him stopping your progress like that over a finger, he's got 9 more



I know right hahaha I have him hell about it too... 

Had a guy spotting. Me the other day on bench too that grabbed the bar early on a PR... Pissed me off haha



Lil' Sully said:


> Where in Kentucky was this at?




Nortonville I think it's called. Close to Madisonville


----------



## xmen1234 (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Sully (Mar 8, 2014)

fubaseball said:


> Nortonville I think it's called. Close to Madisonville



Nice. I live about 20 minutes up the road.


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 8, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Nice. I live about 20 minutes up the road.




August 2nd there is Refuge Barbell Classic in Madisonville convention center... Should check it out


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2014)

Strong mofo!!

Did yr partner break his finger on the last part of the video?


----------



## Big-John (Mar 8, 2014)

fubaseball said:


> Thanks man!!! I really appreciate that! It's been a long tough battle haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I work in KY but in the other side of the state.


----------

